# Folding of the Canadian flag at a funeral for CF member



## PiperDown (12 Jun 2010)

I was wondering if anyone has a link (internet) to show the proper folding of the flag to be presented to NOK.
I was sent a link from my RSM however, the link is only available on the DWAN.  Unfortunately, I may have to get together members tomorrow (sunday) and teach them the folding.  I was hoping to get a firm grasp before we get together for a potential parade practice.


Cheers,


----------



## 57Chevy (12 Jun 2010)

looking

I don't think its the right one but

http://www.cmp-cpm.forces.gc.ca/dhh-dhp/pub/oth-aut/pcf-cpd/index-eng.asp


----------



## PiperDown (12 Jun 2010)

Thank-you 57Chevy.  That looks like the perfect reference.  

Cheers,


----------

